# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Putin Biographies

## Woland

Anyone read a good and recent one?

----------


## Бармалей

> Anyone read a good and recent one?

 In English or Russian? The only one I've read is the one that's a collection of interviews with him. Not a true biography, per se, but it's marketed as such. It's called "First Person" in English, but it's based on the original Russian, I think, which is a different title.

----------


## Dimitri

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Putin  http://www.google.co.il/search?hl=ru&q= ... %B2+Google

----------


## Woland

I looking for one in English. 
If I was looking for a Google search, I would have done it myself.

----------


## Бармалей

> I looking for one in English. 
> If I was looking for a Google search, I would have done it myself.

 Try these, maybe?    http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/041529 ... oding=UTF8  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/158648 ... oding=UTF8 
Surprisingly, on Amazon, there are as many books for kids on Putin as actual biographies (not political analyses)!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I looking for one in English. 
> If I was looking for a Google search, I would have done it myself.

 Hey we can do a Yahoo seach also, if you like!!!

----------


## Woland

> Hey we can do a Yahoo seach also, if you like!!!

 Nah, it would be too much trouble.   ::   
The Sakwa book has decent reviews. I would want to get a good analysis of his career before I tackled a book of personal interviews.

----------


## Бармалей

> Hey we can do a Yahoo seach also, if you like!!!
> 			
> 		  Nah, it would be too much trouble.    
> The Sakwa book has decent reviews. I would want to get a good analysis of his career before I tackled a book of personal interviews.

 Well there are several other books that are "analyses of his career," but they're more of political analyses than personal ones. The interviews are pretty interesting, and it's a quick read, so you still may reconsider.

----------


## Woland

You make a good sell. Whatever I buy, I'll pick up Putin's book as well. 
I'm very interested in how he moved up through the ranks.

----------


## Бармалей

> You make a good sell. Whatever I buy, I'll pick up Putin's book as well. 
> I'm very interested in how he moved up through the ranks.

 I'll give you the short version. In three words: good connections, sheer luck, and magic! Putin's hat holds mysterious powers, rabbits, and scantily-clad women.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Woland  You make a good sell. Whatever I buy, I'll pick up Putin's book as well. 
> I'm very interested in how he moved up through the ranks.   I'll give you the short version. In three words: good connections, sheer luck, and magic! Putin's hat holds mysterious powers, rabbits, and scantily-clad women.

 Is his hair in his hat?

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by Woland  You make a good sell. Whatever I buy, I'll pick up Putin's book as well. 
> I'm very interested in how he moved up through the ranks.   I'll give you the short version. In three words: good connections, sheer luck, and magic! Putin's hat holds mysterious powers, rabbits, and scantily-clad women.   Is his hair in his hat?

 Duh. That's what is covering those nearly-naked women!

----------


## iwrotedrowning

Not biographies, but they may interest you.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/184343 ... oding=UTF8  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/074326 ... oding=UTF8 
I found both to be great reads.

----------


## Dimitri

> You make a good sell. Whatever I buy, I'll pick up Putin's book as well. 
> I'm very interested in how he moved up through the ranks.

 Berezovski help him

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Woland  You make a good sell. Whatever I buy, I'll pick up Putin's book as well. 
> I'm very interested in how he moved up through the ranks.   Berezovski help him

 I'm pretty sure that Berezovki doesn't "help him" now. Maybe he help*ed* him.   ::

----------

